
Ask HN: Best wiki/notes app for a couple of developers to share notes? - twillin
Which wiki or notes services or apps are the best for a couple of developers to share notes about various projects?
======
stephenr
As you're developers gollum may work well: it's backed by a git repo so you
can edit locally and/or on a shared server.

Gollum is what powers GitHub wikis.

~~~
twillin
This definitely seems promising for what I'm looking for. Thanks!

------
afarrell
What size and what lifetime?

If you want something that is about 2-5 pages long and is only actively
updated for 3 weeks then archived, Dropbox Paper works well for the 8 months
my team has been using it.

~~~
twillin
Size would be fairly small, but the lifetime would be at least 8 months.
Thanks for the suggestion!

------
onurozkan
Workflowy seems nice.

[https://workflowy.com/demo/embed/](https://workflowy.com/demo/embed/)

~~~
twillin
That's really neat! Thanks for sharing!

------
simplehuman
Mediawiki, dokuwiki, meemo

~~~
twillin
I hadn't heard of meemo before. Thanks!

